# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ищу 1БИТ Айболит

## maxim_ska

Доброго времени.
Ищу конфигурацию 1БИТ Айболит для ветеринарной клиники.
Может быть есть у кого нибудь, буду признателен.

----------


## vspv2015

добрый день, нашли? если да можете скинуть в личку?

----------


## stys1982

> добрый день, нашли? если да можете скинуть в личку?


Вам сюда

----------


## DaMirka

все ссылки битые!

----------


## Mod_help

Unibitt работает рабочая ссылка

----------


## Пихтор

Конфигурация "БИТ: Айболит", релиз 2.0.14.5 http://www.unibytes.com/QbVJTAJJiUsLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Konor18 (09.09.2020)

----------


## wadim72

Добрый вечер, а есть отученная от ключей конфигурация БИТ: Айболит?

----------


## Ребенок

Добрый вечер, а есть новости по данной конфигурации?

----------


## Wi13

Добрый вечер, очень нужен свежий айболит,  нужно установить он лайн кассу, у нас старая версия 17 года, не поддерживает, пожалуйста, помогите, как это сделать?
Может можно установить новую 1с, это поможет и на нее поставить старый айболит? 
Друзья помогите, пожалуйста, у нас маленькая клиника, большая конкуренция, на лицензию не потянем, а без кассы по закону совсем никак, штраф нас уничтожит.
Прошу помощи, пожалуйста!!!

----------

